# mount: RPC: Program not registered

## RCMN

this is my problem i have networkfile system in my fstab

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems...                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping portmap...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 down...

 *   Waiting for dhcpcd to shutdown.....done                              [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 up...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting portmap...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS statd...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems...

mount: RPC: Program not registered

mount: RPC: Program not registered

mount: RPC: Program not registered

 * Could not mount all network filesystems!                               [ !! ]

when i try manually

bash-2.05b# mount -t nfs 192.168.0.10:mnt/work /mnt/work

mount: RPC: Program not registered

i have installed all package necesary :

[ebuild   R  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.11y

[ebuild   R  ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.0.3

i need something more but i can't see what it is !!!

thx

----------

## tparker

Just for the record, because this original post was such a long time ago, I was rattling my brain all afternoon over this problem - I was trying to mount an NFS share (on a RedHat 9 machine), from a gentoo system. I kept getting the exact same error : 

mount: RPC: Program not registered

I tried fiddling with portmap, restarting services, editing configuration files etc... and just couldn't figure out what was wrong.

Until I looked at the server. NFS wasn't even running!

So despite the error message, the problem might not be local. This may be stating the obvious, but it certainly had me fooled for half a day!

----------

## eNTi

just for the files  :Smile: .

i had exactly the same problem and found, that i had a wrong ip in hosts.allow, while i had all services blocked in hosts.deny.

----------

## kalisphoenix

Thank God for Gentoo Forums.  It would have been several hours before I checked to see if the server was running.

*slaps the shit out of himself*

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

RCMN: Sorry for checking the obvious...  :Wink:  but is NFS support enabled in kernel?

----------

## pharaoh

I second his "thank God" as I wouldn't have thought to check my hosts.allow.  But of course now I remember listing the NFS clients IPs in there    :Wink: 

----------

